

Is Steve Jobs Afriad of Android?  And a Bigger Question - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2010/04/is-steve-jobs-scared-of-android-and-a-bigger-question/

======
jacquesm
I highly doubt he is 'afriad'.

It's easy for a new product to gain marketshare, the impressive thing here is
that apparently that did not come at the expense of apple but at the expense
of all apples' competitors.

When the android phones start taking marketshare away from the iphone Jobs
will have something to worry about. That's going to be a while though, if it
happens at all.

